# Hysteroscopy - Why is this offered if had one live birth and 1 x BFP previously?



## SSL (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi ladies, 


I have a son (natural conception) aged 6. Sine then, although I have had many rounds of IVF, our embryo quality has been poor to begin with. On third round of IVF, we managed to get 1 x Day 5 Blastocyst which implanted but sadly m/c at 8 weeks. On last round of IVF, we used Donor Eggs and had 3 x Grade A Blastocysts transfer but sadly BFN. 

The doctor has briefly mentioned having a hysteroscopy but I don't know why I would need this as I have never been told that I have any fertility issues (other than clearly my eggs are not of great quality and I have low AMH). 

Is this genuine or another money making scheme? Help please x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

After years of trying naturally and using own eggs in IVF I had a few miscarriage. 

My new clinic as part of their tests wanted me to have a hysteroscopy.  They found a small septum I had it removed. I then get pregnant. 

You need a heathy uterus to carry a baby. If you are miscarrying then it’s good your clinic are looking into every possibility.


----------



## SSL (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi CurlyGirl1225

Where did you have your hysteroscopy? Was this because you had a few miscarriages? 

I have only miscarried once? and prior to that conceived within 3 months of trying, no complications and had healthy baby boy. I can understand having this procedure if I have continued to miscarry but I haven't?

Thanks


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

It’s not just miscarriages it’s BFNs too. They want to investigate all avenues to tick every box is ok. If you take the cost out of the equation then you’d have every test or investigation possible.  Time is so valuable and the more tests you have now save possible heartache in the future. 

I had it at my clinic in Spain


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Things change in your uterus and following birth/miscarriage. For some women this is the cause of their secondary infertility. I was able to have my son via IVF, which I thought was a hard road, but the reality is that having him after one round of IVF was very fortunate in hindsight. I spent the next 5.5 years doing cycles including donor cycles without success and including a chemical and miscarriage. My son is also 6 now and I recently gave birth to my second after many, many, many cycles and using donor gametes. It turned out during my second c-section I had tons of scar tissue that hadn’t been detected earlier, making implantation extremely unlikely. I had been requested to have a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy over the years to gain more info about my failed cycles but I did every other test except those as I feared their invasive nature and possibly doing more damage. As well, knowing I’d had a child and two non-viable pregnancies. I’m hindsight I wish I’d done those tests years ago. They’re recommended for a reason, and I definitely don’t see them as a money maker, in your situation I see doing such a test as being very pragmatic and helping to diagnose or eliminate issues.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I would also agree that I wish I’d done the more detailed tests years ago. 

I will never forget a consultant once said that three key things are needed, good sperm and good egg and a good uterus. In our cases they want to check the latter.


----------



## SSL (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you ladies for your advise. It is very useful. 

I have had a look in the UK privately but it is very expensive. Is there anywhere you would recommend?

Thank you


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi SSL,

I travelled to Athens for a hysteroscopy January 2018, via Serum clinic. They have a good reputation for this procedure and there’s some old threads about it on here somewhere. I think it’s cheaper there too. I finally went after moving to DE and still no luck (I’d previously had lots of OE miscarriages). It was fine and I found it useful to watch the dvd in the clinic afterwards, where I could see a bit of reddish inflammation (for which I took antibiotics) and a bit of dead skin being scraped away.

I was otherwise quite healthy in my uterus though, so I’m not sure how essential it was for me - I wanted to feel I’d ticked all the boxes though, so overall I didn’t mind having done it and I also had some additional tests done at Locus Medicus in Athens while I was there. I had 3 more cycles/transfers after that before I was successfully pregnant, partly due to bad transfers/clinic elsewhere and partly I don’t know 🤷🏻‍♀️ I started working part time this year which helped me a lot, had other immune tests & treatments and also had my transfer quite a few days earlier than usual.

Good luck xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’ve also had natural pregnancies, then used de to get my last 3 girls, had to have csections for those but preempted the scarring issue by taking serrapeptase for about 6 mths, I have also had a failed cycle with dogus last November, so I had my first ever invasive thing done which was a hysteroscopy. The reason why I chose to have this done was at my lining scan it showed micro calcifications in my uterus which I’d never had before. Had the hysteroscopy and everything came back normal, although my endometrium was pale looking.  It is expensive to have done, but if I lived over there I think I’d go and do the serum one as it sounds really good. In the end I’ve just had a cancelled cycle with dogus as I had old blood in my uterus, nothing to do with them, but my acupuncturist did omnibuxtion for blood flow and it was to strong and was breaking down my lining as the estrogen was building it up, but we didn’t know that at the time.   I had just had a scratch too for the first time   so at my second lining scan, the good thing that came out if that was that there were only 2 micro calcifications whereas before there was a sprinkling of them, so not sure what’s helping those, regular periods, as I’m now on the pill, the hysteroscopy or the scratch, I’ve worked out that they’re probably due to the manual removal of my placenta, and that had damaged the endometrium. So although I’ve had natural births before and pregnancies, I totally agree that random things can pop up in there without you realising it and it’s good that your dr is being proactive rather than getting you to do repeated transfers and having bfn’s. The best thing that could happen is that everything comes back clear, also the best that could happen is that they find something but it can be corrected. Much better to spend that extra money now and potentially save you money down the track from future failed transfers. Even if they don’t find something wrong, your bfn could be just down to bad luck unfortunately, not every embryo will stick and even perfect tested embryos don’t implant for some reason, the person who figures that one out will end up rich !


----------



## SSL (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi ladies

Thank you for all this useful information. 

HopefulKayte -your situation sounds very familiar to mine. All along the doctors have advised that we had a sperm issue as DH has very low sperm count but we managed to achieve 1 blastocyst with his sperm and when we moved over to use DE, we achieved 3 grade Blastocysts suggesting that his sperm (using ICSI/IMSI) is more than viable. This issue I feel lies with my eggs but I also had a traumatic miscarriage which makes me question the health of my uterus now. I also keep saying to myself that I have had one child and one pregnancy and therefore everything is ok. Did you have your second child following the hysteroscopy?

Does anyone know the difference between a hysteroscopy and a biopsy/culture?

Thanks x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hysteroscopy they put in a camera so they can have a look around and if they see scarring etc will remove it there and then, they may also do a dnc etc then send off everything for testing, a biopsy is more like a scratch when they put in a pipette and collect some of the lining and send it off for testing.


----------

